

Apple installed security backdoors on 600 million iPhones, iPads: Researcher - solray
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/Apple-installed-security-backdoors-on-600-million-iPhones-iPads-Researcher/articleshow/38894518.cms

======
ctdonath
Apple's rebuttal:
[http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6331](http://support.apple.com/kb/HT6331)

TL;DR - user must explicitly approve such contacts, which are intended for
remote support & diagnostics.

